
Show HN: A website to analyse your NPM package and create an npmignore file - junkern
https://package-analyser.herokuapp.com/
======
junkern
This is a fun-weekend project I built during the last days. What I like about
such small projects is the possibility to try out new technologies or tools
(and maybe use them in bigger projects). For this one I am trying out
honeybadger to track backend and frontend errors.

It still has a few shortcomings I want to tackle in the next few days:

* The biggest one is to handle npm-packages that are also shipping browser-bundles

* Better design of the website

* Add a queue to process the analysing requests

